# Nier: Automata



## Victorss (30 Novembre 2018)

Dato che nel topic sui videogiochi che ricordate con più affetto ho letto che ci sono parecchi fan di FF7 e dei finalisti Fantasy in generale, segnalo questo videogioco clamoroso. Non potete perdervi Nier: Automata. Davvero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dato che nel topic sui videogiochi che ricordate con più affetto ho letto che ci sono parecchi fan di FF7 e dei finalisti Fantasy in generale, segnalo questo videogioco clamoroso. Non potete perdervi Nier: Automata. Davvero.



L'ho finito


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



con tutti i finali, meraviglioso il fatto che la storia inizia sul serio solo alla terza run.


Non amo gli RPG ma questo è molto originale e particolare, mi è piaciuto molto


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho finito
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Condivido con te quanto scritto nello spoiler! Fantastico. Poi le musiche, le atmosfere, i personaggi. Il modo in cui i dialoghi e la storia ti immergono in una gigantesca riflessione sulla natura stessa della vita..
Per me è un capolavoro, appena finisco di nuovo FF7 lo rigiocherò sicuramente.


----------

